# Far Cry Primal



## 007 (Oct 6, 2015)

Ubisoft Montreal’s next Far Cry game is a Stone Age-era open world game called *Far Cry Primal*, and it launches for PS4 and Xbox One on February 23, 2016. A PC release will follow in March, 2016.

Set in 10,000 BC, Gamers play as TAKKAR, a seasoned hunter and the last surviving member of his hunting group. Arriving in the majestic and savage land of Oros, players will pursue one single goal; survive in a world where humans are the prey. They will meet a cast of memorable characters who will help them push back and tame the dangers of the wild. Players will journey as the first human to tame the wilderness and rise above extinction. Along the way, they will have to hunt for food, master fire, fend off fierce predators, craft weapons and tools partly from the bones of slain beasts, and face off against other tribes to conquer Oros.

*i.imgur.com/MXbHEt2.jpg​
*Official Reveal Trailer​*
​

*Screenshots​*
*i.imgur.com/Q9IingT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lIONF1Y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hEbrzt1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SJ9MBi6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/111vKRp.jpg​



*Behind The Scenes​*
​

*Concept Art​*
*i.imgur.com/i4Ay61J.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8PVVl5f.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LmQb299.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2ARM9hZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SXBGy3F.jpg



Are you guys ready for the hunt?  

*i.imgur.com/LfvSlO2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kJ6WepV.png​


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 7, 2015)

Excited for this.. I hope its not a let down like FC4


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2015)

this is glorious O_O

- - - Updated - - -

but cmon, it shoulda been a new IP


----------



## seamon (Oct 7, 2015)

We'll prolly be able to ride mammoths this time.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 7, 2015)

Awesome!!! FC3 and FC4 both were eye candy.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Oct 7, 2015)

looks exciting...FC3 and FC4 are very very good games.Vast open world with predators


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful!!! Exciting 2016 with this, dishonored 2, NFS etc


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2015)

I would like to try this just to see what it has over procedurally generated mmo titles that do much the same thing


----------



## warfreak (Oct 7, 2015)

No confirmed release date for PC. Hmm...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2015)

warfreak said:


> No confirmed release date for PC. Hmm...



February 23,2016 for PC Confirmed....


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Awesome......


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2015)

[h=1]Why 'Far Cry: Primal' Already Worries Me[/h]^ Forbes


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> February 23,2016 for PC Confirmed....



That was for the consoles Sunil. They have only mentioned as March 2016 for PC without a specific date which makes me think that they may postpone.


----------



## warfreak (Oct 7, 2015)

007 said:


> That was for the consoles Sunil. They have only mentioned as March 2016 for PC without a specific date which makes me think that they may postpone.



Or a rushed console port with a LOT of bugs. The entire far cry series is synonymous with bugs. 

Not hating on it though! I love the Far Cry series


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Loved fc3...Will start far cry 4 tonight...

Has anybody tried far cry blood dragon??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Loved fc3...Will start far cry 4 tonight...
> 
> Has anybody tried far cry blood dragon??



I also started Far Cry 4 two days ago...
Played for 3 hours til now...

*Far Cry Primal Cave Painting*

*i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae99/bssunil/fcp_cavewall-download_ncsa_zpsjzo72jp3.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 8, 2015)

but will this game be a First Person _*Shooter* _?


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> but will this game be a First Person _*Shooter* _?


Ya. You will be shooting with arrows.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2015)

can see an ornimegalonyx and a reptilian overlord


----------



## seamon (Oct 8, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Loved fc3...Will start far cry 4 tonight...
> 
> Has anybody tried far cry blood dragon??



Blood dragon gets tedious. Hate the color palette. Jokes are awesome tho.


----------



## Alok (Oct 11, 2015)

Worried about story. I'm not sure where the story can go in primal age other than hunting.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> Worried about story. I'm not sure where the story can go in primal age other than hunting.


Get ready to hunt using various types of arrows, darts, spears..but, yeah..far cry without guns, its a daunting task.


----------



## 007 (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow! Here is the next trailer revealed at Game Awards 2015.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2015)

Alok said:


> Worried about story. I'm not sure where the story can go in primal age other than hunting.



how about some primal tities


----------



## Alok (Dec 5, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> how about some primal tities



didn't noticed any in trailers so was unaware of this   I would prefer with some DOA like physics.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 30, 2015)

Far Cry Primal

 This is an action game in which players assume the role of Takkar, a nomadic hunter trying to reestablish his tribe. From a first-person perspective, players engage in missions that involve tracking/hunting animals, resource-gathering, and combat against rival tribes. Players use arrows, spears, and clubs to kill enemies in frenetic combat. Some sequences require stealth kills in which enemies are stabbed in the head or slashed close-up. One cutscene depicts a character being held in a fire while screaming; another depicts Takkar tapping a hole in another character's skull as the man screams. Some scenes depict corpses in various states of mutilation: heads and torsos on spikes; ears cut off and kept as trophies; headless bodies lying in pools of blood. Certain scenes or camera angles can depict male genitalia under garments or in shadows; some female characters are depicted topless. A handful of scenes depict characters engaged in sexual activity while clothed; grunts and short moans can be heard, though no explicit details are seen.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

Far Cry Primal will eventually get ESRB rating of Mature...

Far Cry Primal has the same scenarios like Far Cry 4 but in a different settings and without weapons...
How FC Primal shapes out one has to see...

Far Cry Primal Gets M Rating for Violence, Nudity


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]k7LCHxjFKUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2016)

[h=1]Far Cry Primal Gameplay Walkthrough Part 1 Let's Play 1080p Impressions Review[/h]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2016)

[h=1]Community Stream for Far Cry Primal[/h]


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2016)

*MINIMUM*

Supported OS - Windows 7, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 (64-bit versions only)
Processor - Intel Core i3-550 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 or equivalent
RAM - 4GB
Video Card - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 (1GB VRAM) | AMD Radeon HD 5770 (1GB VRAM) or equivalent
Hard Disk Space - 20 GB
Peripherals - Windows-compatible keyboard, mouse, optional controller

*RECOMMENDED*

Supported OS - Windows 7, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 (64-bit versions only)
Processor - Intel Core i7-2600K | AMD FX-8350 or equivalent
RAM - 8GB
Video Card - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 | AMD Radeon R9 280X or equivalent
Hard Disk Space - 20 GB
Peripherals - Windows-compatible keyboard, mouse, optional controller

*blog.ubi.com/far-cry-primal-pc-specs/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2016)

dafuk thats very modest min system requirements


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2016)

waiting for this game


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2016)

anyone pre ordering?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 13, 2016)

No interest to play this game as I have already played FC4. I don't expect much change in the game.


----------



## anky (Jan 13, 2016)

Saw a GamePlay Video of Primal. IMO its a lot better than FC4 (I got bored in FC4 because of extreme similarity with FC3). 
Primal has features by which you can summon different animals in the game and use them to attack or hunt. Weapons are different, environment is different.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2016)

New trailer ...


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jan 26, 2016)

007 said:


> New trailer ...




When will be the game play trailer released


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2016)

This could be your favorite game or your worst fckin nightmare to play. If executed right then it would be good but otherwise it can be very very bad because expectations are high from this one. Specially because its different than the previous games. If you know a shooter is going to release you make a mental image that fine I have to shoot and kill. Far Cry 3 changed the general idea of just shooting with scrapping and animals, FC4 continued that legacy but this. This is very different because it doesn't have the traditional guns but spears, knife and stuff like that but not swords. If it does have sword then it might be comparable to RPGs in gameplay area.


----------



## snap (Jan 26, 2016)

gameranand said:


> This could be your favorite game or your worst fckin nightmare to play. If executed right then it would be good but otherwise it can be very very bad because expectations are high from this one. Specially because its different than the previous games. If you know a shooter is going to release you make a mental image that fine I have to shoot and kill. Far Cry 3 changed the general idea of just shooting with scrapping and animals, FC4 continued that legacy but this. This is very different because it doesn't have the traditional guns but spears, knife and stuff like that but not swords. If it does have sword then it might be comparable to RPGs in gameplay area.



Welcome back


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2016)

snap said:


> Welcome back



Thanks.


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2016)

xtr3m3 said:


> When will be the game play trailer released



Well, since you asked for it. Here you go - first 15 minutes game play released.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2016)

^^Playing the game in Stone Age Era is awesome....10,000 BC


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2016)

Honestly this should have been an new IP rather than milling an old hit IP. It deviates so much from the predetermined FC games genre.


----------



## 007 (Feb 16, 2016)

New trailer - Legend of Mammoth


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

I was honestly not very impressed by gameplay at all. It was OKAY but didn't find it that much interesting.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Feb 22, 2016)

Denuvo  or not?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2016)

haha


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 22, 2016)

Far Cry Primal Reviews

Gamespot: 8/10
Videogamer: 7/10
EGM: 7/10
Shacknews: 6/10
TheSixthAxis: 7/10
IGN: 7.9/10
The Jimquisition: 8.5/10
Destructoid: 7/10
Playstation Universe: 8.5/10
Eurogamer Italy: 8/10
XGN: 8/10
Venturebeat: 73/100
Gamesradar: 3/5
Twinfinite: 3/5
Lazygamer: 7.7/10
Gameblog: 4.5/5
Gadgets360: 9/10
Godisageek: 8.5/10
Mondoxbox: 8/10
ACG
Press Start Australia: 6/10
Stevivor: 7.5/10
Pushsquare: 7/10
Gamereactor: 8/10
SAGamer: 7.7/10
Spaziogames: 7.5/10
Budgetgaming: 74.1/100
Multiplayer.it: 8.2/10
The Koalition: 95/100
High-Def Digest: 4/5
Talk Radio: 9/10


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2016)

it is pushing design in directions nobody really wants to go.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2016)

When was it released ??


----------



## avffat1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Was excited about the game when I first caught wind of it but I've been hearing more and more negatives. I've had to leave my gaming PC back home whilst I'm living over the other-side of the world otherwise I'd like to give it a try myself and make up my own mind.


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 25, 2016)

anybody pre-ordered? I'm thinking of pre-ordering, not sure if it is worth it. Trailers, game-play were great but recently there has been some negatives as FC series tend to have glitches.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> anybody pre-ordered? I'm thinking of pre-ordering, not sure if it is worth it. Trailers, game-play were great but recently there has been some negatives as FC series tend to have glitches.


Don't. No one knows how the game will turn out to be considering that its going in a new direction. Wait till the game released and see the reviews and gameplay videos after release. Then you ca decide if you want the game or not.


----------



## amjath (Feb 26, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Don't. No one knows how the game will turn out to be considering that its going in a new direction. Wait till the game released and see the reviews and gameplay videos after release. Then you ca decide if you want the game or not.



Actually there are many game-plays available which sounds similar to far cry 3 and 4. Nothing new apart from age it is taking place


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2016)

amjath said:


> Actually there are many game-plays available which sounds similar to far cry 3 and 4. Nothing new apart from age it is taking place


Yeah I saw them and still saying it doesn't give a good idea if the game is good or not. It has few weapons that you can use from far, and the melee is always a hit or miss. You can take example of many games, some have good melee and others do not.


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 4, 2016)

So? anyone got it yet? was released on 1st March.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2016)

Game review : 

*The Good*
– Innovative use of the Far Cry IP
– Hunting/taming beasts can be a lot of fun
– Looks and sounds great
– The game world, Oros, and everything in it

*The Bad*
– Bland story, blander characters
– Repetitive melee combat
– Damage-sponge elite enemies and bosses

*Source : * Far Cry Primal Review: Unleash the beast within &ndash; Tech


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

Saw some reviews of this game and I am thinking that it would be a fun game to play. Good things from Far Cry 3 & 4 without guns, thats something interesting indeed.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

The story of this game is a few hours long. You can finish this game in a day. The gameplay is super fun though! 

Not worth it. I will wait for a good sale.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

Not a single game, no matter how much I love that game is worth the full price for me. I always wait for sales.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Not a single game, no matter how much I love that game is worth the full price for me. I always wait for sales.


Hehe. That's why I gave up console gaming. Too expensive. I love me those Steam sales! Any game under Rs 999 is a great price


----------

